# Height of Bremont MBII and Solo.



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Having a bit of trouble tracking down that piece of information. Would appreciate help from any members who own these models. 

Also, do they wear taller than the actual measurements indicate? Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't have calipers but I *think* it's a whisker over 13mm. I just set it down side by side with my EZM3, which is 13mm according to Sinn's website. The Bremont has a moderately domed sapphire, the height of which makes it a bit taller than the Sinn. 

IMO the MBII wears close to its actual height. If you are wearing shirtsleeves, it actually wears smaller, though. It has no external bezel, and it has a sleek profile which allows it to tuck under most cuffs without snagging. That's actually one of the things I like best about it. I wear business casual a few times a week, and coat and tie a few times a week. The MBII wears just fine with a suit. It's very versatile.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

That's good to hear. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Just wanted to update my own topic in case someone else wants the same info.

Was able to confirm that the Solo is 13.5mm tall. While the MBII is 15mm tall.

Specs. don't always tell the whole story as some watches wear bigger or smaller. And some seem taller or shorter on the wrist. Still, knowing official specs. is a good place to start.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Just wanted to update my own topic in case someone else wants the same info.
> 
> Was able to confirm that the Solo is 13.5mm tall. While the MBII is 15mm tall.
> 
> Specs. don't always tell the whole story as some watches wear bigger or smaller. And some seem taller or shorter on the wrist. Still, knowing official specs. is a good place to start.


I meant to ask you where you tracked this info down. I am in a way happy to hear that the MBII is 15mm, since IMO that just shows how much smaller it wears on the wrist. I was surprised it is so tall!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Unfortunately, as someone who has used the Search feature numerous times on WUS, it rarely brings up the best topics to what you type into the search bar. I went back, and searched each topic that was brought up. Took quite awhile, but I did eventually find the official specs. in another topic on WUS much further down the list of search results. Since this topic is so specific, I felt it best to re-print the answers here too. 

Must admit, for a watch with such a simple but very good-looking design with no anti-magnetic protection; the Solo seems a bit tall at over 13mm. Thankfully not too tall though.


----------



## Igy22 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys, i was actually looking up that info over at jurawatches.co.uk and noticed that case depth for the MBII is 11mm and not 15mm. I have to admit i've never handled one but from the pics i've seen, it looks more than 11mm. Typo maybe? they don't mention anything for the Solo however.


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Igy22 said:


> Hey guys, i was actually looking up that info over at jurawatches.co.uk and noticed that case depth for the MBII is 11mm and not 15mm. I have to admit i've never handled one but from the pics i've seen, it looks more than 11mm. Typo maybe? they don't mention anything for the Solo however.


Jura is wrong, simples!


----------



## Igy22 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they are lol


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

My Solo seems to be about 13mm


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Igy22 said:


> Hey guys, i was actually looking up that info over at jurawatches.co.uk and noticed that case depth for the MBII is 11mm and not 15mm. I have to admit i've never handled one but from the pics i've seen, it looks more than 11mm. Typo maybe? they don't mention anything for the Solo however.


Unfortunately, definitely not 11mm.

I wish it were. Would make it the ideal height for me.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Unfortunately, definitely not 11mm.
> 
> I wish it were. Would make it the ideal height for me.


11mm would be kind of low for even most dress watches except the crop of ultra-thin models.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

samanator said:


> 11mm would be kind of low for even most dress watches except the crop of ultra-thin models.


My daily wear watch is just under that height. It wears taller though due to the 43mm dial. I have had 13mm tall watches that wore significantly shorter, and another that wore so much taller that I had to unfortunately sell it. I now have a new personal rule that I will not buy a watch without trying it on, first.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Other that my Zenith Ultra Thin (7mm) almost everything I own is 12 or more.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Weight has also become a huge contributing factor, for me. Not in terms of specs., but _feel_ on the wrist.

(Very happy that a couple of Authorized Bremont Dealers are just a short subway ride from my home.)


----------

